# Acquired Mid Century Malm Lancer Free Standing Fireplace....Now what?



## meatsweats86 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi All,

So I acquired a Malm Lancer Free Standing Fireplace this weekend. Based on the serial number, I'm guessing it's from the 60's/70's and it's in great shape. Looked up the website and this sells for $2900 new and around $1000 used online. It's definitely a cool piece, but I have no use for it inside my house as as it's not toddler friendly and my house isn't decorated to stand up to this beauty. 

I thought about putting firebrick inside and using as an outdoor pizza oven, but I don't think it would work well. Any other suggestions before I throw it on Craigslist?


----------



## dward51 (Mar 5, 2018)

not sure how durable the coating is, but it would make a neat outdoor fire pit (especially if someone had an open sided porch or free standing open structure.


----------



## oddegan (Mar 5, 2018)

If I had that baby I'd add to my patio and put up a gazebo over it. That thing is sweet!


----------



## meatsweats86 (Mar 5, 2018)

My aunt just bought a house and it was in her 3 season porch. The inspector told her it had to be removed because it was a fire hazard and would not pass inspection for insurance. 

The orange pipe is only single wall and the pipe going through the roof and outside is double or triple wall with a nice stainless rain cap. I'm going back next weekend to take the pipe and rain cap and patch her roof. 

It is enamel coated, but I'd hate like hell to leave it outside. Maybe I'll hang on to until  my wife lets me build my dream patio with a roof and this would be a nice touch.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2018)

That is cool . Remember those from years ago .  Nice find .


----------



## dward51 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just because a home inspector said something does not make it so.   I see she does not want a hot stove due to a toddler, but if it's up to code that makes it easier to sell locally.

I don't buy the insurance statement of the inspector.  If it's code, it should be fine.  I don't think the code requires the interior room chimney pipe to be more than single wall.  With the other parts already triple wall, it sounds like it may still meet code.  Since you already pulled the stove, save the chimney and sell it with it as a complete unit.

From the info on the Malm Lancer website, it looks like it was installed per specs (no matter what the "inspector" said).

Here is the installation and owners manual....

http://www.malmfireplaces.com/pdf/lancer.pdf


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

Some areas could be different than others.
When I did my Woodstove setup, I used single pipe most of the way, so I would get the benefit of the heat from the pipe, but when I got closer to the ceiling, I had to switch to double wall, because it got too close for single pipe.

Bear


----------



## dward51 (Mar 5, 2018)

True....  But again, I would verify that with the insurance company and a building inspector from the county/city.  But in her case, she had a toddler and did not want it for those reasons.   Something that can be reinstalled vs something to be trashed is the difference.  I hate to see good stuff disposed of when it can be reused (even if he just gives it away).


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

dward51 said:


> True....  But again, I would verify that with the insurance company and a building inspector from the county/city.  But in her case, she had a toddler and did not want it for those reasons.   Something that can be reinstalled vs something to be trashed is the difference.  I hate to see good stuff disposed of when it can be reused (even if he just gives it away).




Exactly, I can see an inspector saying the installation has to be changed, but I wouldn't blame the stove itself for being a fire hazard. A toddler is a whole different ballgame. I would definitely not toss it either.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like a private hire inspector on behalf  of the buyer . City / county code inspector is the voice that matters . 
However , if this was a walk thru by the insurance company , don't make it illegal . Just not a risk they want to take .


----------



## meatsweats86 (Mar 6, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Just because a home inspector said something does not make it so.   I see she does not want a hot stove due to a toddler, but if it's up to code that makes it easier to sell locally.
> 
> I don't buy the insurance statement of the inspector.  If it's code, it should be fine.  I don't think the code requires the interior room chimney pipe to be more than single wall.  With the other parts already triple wall, it sounds like it may still meet code.  Since you already pulled the stove, save the chimney and sell it with it as a complete unit.
> 
> ...


I agree. I looked at the manual and it was 16" from her wall, there was a fire resistant floor beneath and bricks on the wall surrounding it. I think my aunt wanted it gone either way.

I definitely will not be tossing it, but I have the toddler at home and really no good place to install it. I will most likely put it on craigslist for a high dollar value and see if anyone bites. If someone is paying over $500 for it, it surely wont get tossed and if nobody wants to buy it, I'll put it in storage until I find a good use. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 6, 2018)

Do you know any backyard blacksmiths? Apparently that style of fireplace can be quite easily be converted into a rather nice coal forage.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Mar 6, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Do you know any backyard blacksmiths? Apparently that style of fireplace can be quite easily be converted into a rather nice coal forage.


I wouldn't mind adding a forge to my collection, but I think this piece is to nice to use it for something like that!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 6, 2018)

It would make a wicked nice outdoor fireplace under a open covered porch/pavilion.   That would keep it out of the weather too.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 6, 2018)

We had one of those in the old house. That thing burned wood by the forest, and sucked all the warm air out with its draw. Even with a damper.
I put in an Air Tight heating stove in PDQ.
I think ours went to the metal scroungers.

Your Inspector may be blowing smoke.
Here, triplewall is only required in non-occupied spaces, like attics, or where it passed through a floor to a second story.
I always ran mine (Triplewall) to the cap, above the roofs ridge line.

Toddlers learn quick with a little parental supervision. And a nice fireplace screen protects them.
5 kids, 12 Grandkids, and 1 Great Grandson, none in the fire.
But hey, take it out and pay the Gas Company I guess.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

Save it for your man cave, buy some deep-shag carpet, and a few bean bag chairs to go with it. Then with a little mood lighting from a lava lamp and some Hendrix - presto your all set. 

Chris
oh yeah don't forget about the blacklight posters. way cool.


----------



## ChrisStef (Mar 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Save it for your man cave, buy some deep-shag carpet, and a few bean bag chairs to go with it. Then with a little mood lighting from a lava lamp and some Hendrix - presto your all set.
> 
> Chris
> oh yeah don't forget about the blacklight posters. way cool.



Sign me up for that party!


----------

